# TA Appliance Day in Barrie Ontario



## Diva Q (Jun 23, 2007)

While I would have like to go to the party we were already scheduled to promote our equipment and the CBA 

There were three teams featured from Barrie- Simcoe County Smokers, Master Basters and Diva Q

We had a fun day. 

Master Basters made an excellent pork loin, roast and also the dessert from last year a Molten Lava Cake, Simcoe COuntry Smokers did a few varieties of great tasting wings, Diva Q did shrimp, ABT's and sausages. 

Fun time was had by all. Talked a lot about BBQ in Canada and our HUGE Barrie Brews and BBQ festival coming up in just two weeks. 

Here are some pictures that we took.

http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb27 ... 006-23-07/


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2007)

Great pics Diva! Thanks for sharing


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 23, 2007)

Yall did a good job over there!!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 23, 2007)

Cool pics Diva...looks like a good time.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 24, 2007)

What kind of sausage was that? Look's mighty good. Great pics.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm with Pigs, those sausges looked GOOOOOOOOD.  Thanks for the pics.


----------

